# Leistungsdiagnostik für jedermann...?



## Chr!s (10. Juni 2004)

Als Hobbybiker steht man ja größtenteils alleine da, sofern man nicht in einem Radsportverein Mitglied ist. Wenn man das Hobby dann noch etwas intensiver betreibt, geht's ganz schön ins Geld. Sei es beim Material, das kaputtgefahren wird oder beim Training. Für Letzteres wird irgendwann einmal eine Leistungsdiagnostik erforderlich, denn wer kann und will seine Puls- und Trainingswerte noch an dem Schema 220 bpm - Lebensalter orientieren. Aber welcher Arzt ist kompetent, wer macht's zu einem erträglichen Preis und stimmen die Ergebnisse?  

In meinem Fall wurde mir vom Hausarzt ein Dr. Billigmann in Polch empfohlen (dürfte manchem bekannt sein), der mir eine Diagnostik zum Preis von "höchstens" 100 zusagte. Auf der Rolle wurde ich dann von seiner Assistentin getestet, Sauerstoffaufnahme und Kohlendioxidabgabe, Puls und Laktatwert wurden gemessen. Nach der Untersuchung durfte ich wieder nach Hause gurken und 2 Monate! später zur Besprechung erneut antanzen. Diese dauerte nur 10 Minuten, aber wenigstens war der Herr Doktor persönlich da. Ich bekam nen Ausdruck vorgelegt und den Tip: "Trainieren sie mehr Grundlagen!" Das wars. Preis des Ganzen: 300!!!   
Ich fühle mich von diesem Herrn gewaltig über den Tisch gezogen, zumal ich im Bekanntenkreis weitere negative Berichte über ihn zu hören bekam.
Auch sollen die Werte, die er in meinem Fall ermittelt hat nicht stimmen, sagte mir ein anderer Arzt. Theoretisch müsste ich eine neue Diagnostik machen lassen, aber kann ich mich dann auf die Ergebnisse verlassen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Leistungsdiagnostiken? Schreibt ins Forum, damit auch der Otto-Normal-Biker einen Einblick bekommt und solche Vorfälle, wie bei mir, vermieden werden.

Bis dahin   

*Chr!S*


----------



## gemorje (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Chris,
schau mal hier: www.spowi.de
Ist das Institut von Dr. Dominik Schammne; gleichzeitig mein Trainer.
Er bietet Leistungsdiagnostiken inklusive Trainingsplan für 75 an.
Hier im Forum ist er unter dem nickname "domme" aktiv.

Am besten meldest du dich mal bei ihm.

Seine Praxis befindet sich in St. Wendel.
Von Zeit zu Zeit fährt er aber auch größere Städte in ganz Deutschland an und führt dort die Leistungsdiagnostiken durch.
Letztens war er im Ruhrgebiet vor Ort und hat dort einige Stufentests an Mitgliedern vom DIMB-IBC-Racing Team durchgeführt.

Am kommenden Wochenende ist er auch in Willingen beim Bike-Festival vor Ort.

Hier noch ein Link dazu: http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=1008&nodeid=69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (11. Juni 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekam nen Ausdruck vorgelegt und den Tip: "Trainieren sie mehr Grundlagen!" Das wars. Preis des Ganzen: 300?!!!



Wow, da wär' ich aber auch stinkig! Dann hat die Diagnostik also 100 EUR gekostet und nur der Tipp mit 200 EUR richtig zugeschlagen. 
Teuer, teuer ... Zum Vergleich: Eine gute Bekannte hatte für den Preis mal mit Ralph Berner zusammen ein Trainingswochenende mit Leistungsdiagnostik, Trainingsplan, Fahrtechnik-Workshop usw. inkl. Übernachtung angeboten. Es ist leider nicht zustande gekommen, weil es zu wenig Interessenten gab. Dabei wäre es verhältnismäßig günstig gewesen!


----------



## privy (11. Juni 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Fall wurde mir vom Hausarzt ein Dr. Billigmann in Polch empfohlen (dürfte manchem bekannt sein), der mir eine Diagnostik zum Preis von "höchstens" 100 zusagte.
> *Chr!S*



ist sogar der teamarzt von gerolsteiner!!!  

privy


----------



## Chr!s (11. Juni 2004)

Dann dürfte der Mann doch einiges mehr können, als oben beschrieben, oder? Also, was er sich da geleistet hat, trägt weder zu seinem Ruhm bei, noch rechtfertigt es die Höhe der Rechnung!
Wenn der Herr sogar eine Knie-OP empfielt, mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 60%,dass es klappt und ein anderer Arzt  das Knie letztlich durch ein Muskelaufbauprogramm von 2 Monaten geheilt hat, würde ich mir bei Gerolsteiner Gedanken machen...

*Chr!S*


----------



## Burli (15. Juni 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> schau mal hier: www.spowi.de
> Ist das Institut von Dr. Dominik Schammne; gleichzeitig mein Trainer.
> Er bietet Leistungsdiagnostiken inklusive Trainingsplan fÃ¼r 75â¬ an.
> ...



Hi Kann mich da nur anschlieÃen! Geh zu Doc Schammne und dir wird geholfen. Ich war Ã¼brigens auch im vergangenen Jahr beim Billigmann und habe Ã¤hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Also habe ich den direkten Vergleich. Doc Schammne hat mich wirklich ausfÃ¼hrlich beraten und ich wusste danach wirklich wo es lang geht!

GruÃ Burli


----------



## Chr!s (11. Dezember 2005)

Lange gesucht und jetzt evtl. was gefunden. Vielleicht auch für die hiesigen Biker interessant: www.4benefit.de

Gruß  
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Ede (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

*Update*

für die Koblenzer vielleicht interessant:

Leistungsdiagnostik bei Hedda zu Putlitz in Koblenz (Nähe Debeka Versicherung).

http://www.ad-optimum.de/

Müsste nur mal einer ausprobieren...


----------



## snuber (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo bei uns macht das marc pschebizin nächster Termin 19.02.06 genaue infos findest du auf meiner seite   www.pauls-biketours.de unter
aktuelles Termine oder direkt bei marc http://www.proficoaching.net/


----------



## Chr!s (20. April 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Lange gesucht und jetzt evtl. was gefunden. Vielleicht auch für die hiesigen Biker interessant: www.4benefit.de
> _*Chr!S*_


... zitiere mich mal selbst...
Habe die Leistungsdiagnostik bei Dr. Jörder vergangene Woche gemacht. War sehr zufrieden, zumal ich die Auswertung bereits abends in Händen halten konnte.


----------

